# Most Hated State by Every State



## Violator (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't know where this data came from but its fairly funny:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

lol, so Florida hates itself?


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 1, 2020)

I like that even Florida hates Florida


----------



## envirotex (Jul 1, 2020)

What do you think @NJmike PE?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> lol, so Florida hates itself?






NikR_PE said:


> I like that even Florida hates Florida


Haha, ya'll found it first. I should have guessed.

Also, NJ.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Haha, ya'll found it first. I should have guessed.
> 
> Also, NJ.


Oh yeah. Missed that.

I wonder why Alaska hates Texas


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

my NE geography is sketchy, is NJ the grey state?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> my NE geography is sketchy, is NJ the grey state?


I'm guessing we found the reason NJ hates everyone.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> my NE geography is sketchy, is NJ the grey state?


I think that's MA


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

Same thing 

-

As someone living in the big square states those should just all be one big state (North and East of NY)


----------



## envirotex (Jul 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> my NE geography is sketchy, is NJ the grey state?


NJ is shaped like a peanut...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

ok im dumb, they hate everyone, sorry, long day... lol


----------



## csb (Jul 1, 2020)

False. The northern square state hates the southern square state. 

Ignore that the people we hate the most from southern square state are probably from California.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> I wonder why Alaska hates Texas


Cause Texas keeps trying to claim they are the largest state. In truth, They were until 1949 when Alaska became a state and forced Texas to change their state song!

There's a long standing animosity between the two states. I still remember getting very strange looks when I was in Texas and stated that I'd support cutting Alaska in half and make Texas the third largest state. Alaska also has the following shirts (among others):


----------



## envirotex (Jul 1, 2020)

@blybrook PE


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2020)

I can confirm Michigan does, indeed, hate Ohio.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Why does Texas hate Oklahoma?

I'm Californian and don't particularly hate Texas. I just think some things that are done there are stupid. But my mom grew up there and I still have family there, so that probably has something to do with it.

Personally, I probably hate the most on NJ, but the freaking WORST drivers are Massholes, and while I have many friends from MA, that fact may put that state at the top of my personal list!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Why does Texas hate Oklahoma?


Football.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

@envirotex, I've enjoyed both of my trips to Texas. It's all in good fun.



mudpuppy said:


> I can confirm Michigan does, indeed, hate Ohio.


I can verify this as well. Had one professor at Michigan Tech that laid out how Ohio stole land from Michigan during statehood, among other things. If you even mentioned Ohio, you dropped at least one grade during his class.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I'm Californian and don't particularly hate Texas. I just think some things that are done there are stupid.


That’s *literally* what this means. /s


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s *literally* what this means. /s


No, I disagree. I don't hate automatically when I think something is stupid. Hate is a pretty strong word, in my mind.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> @envirotex, I've enjoyed both of my trips to Texas. It's all in good fun.
> 
> I can verify this as well. Had one professor at Michigan Tech that laid out how Ohio stole land from Michigan during statehood, among other things. If you even mentioned Ohio, you dropped at least one grade during his class.


Hey, Michigan got the good part of that deal... U.P. vs. Toledo.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> No, I disagree. I don't hate automatically when I think something is stupid. Hate is a pretty strong word, in my mind.


The "/s" was meant to signify that I was being sarcastic. (Thanks @RBHeadge PE)

I fully agree with your assessment. I just thought it was funny those two sentences were put together.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> Hey, Michigan got the good part of that deal... U.P. vs. Toledo.


That is true. The UP has attempted to split off as it's own state several times and it only took ONE block worth of Detroit voters to cancel that idea from the ballot.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 1, 2020)

They forgot the territories. Smaller islands hate the next biggest one. Northern Marianas Islands hate Guam, Guam and American Samoa hate Hawaii. I'd imagine that Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands hate Florida.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2020)

I've never heard anybody in Kentucky or Tennessee say that they hate the other state.  There is a semi-healthy rivalry between the University of Kentucky and University of Tennessee basketball teams, but it doesn't come anywhere close to the football rivalries between Michigan/Ohio or Texas/Oklahoma.  I'd say there's far more hate for California (just because it's "liberal") in both of those states than there is hate for each other.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Seems legit. I can believe most of those.



leggo PE said:


> No, I disagree. I don't hate automatically when I think something is stupid. Hate is a pretty strong word, in my mind.


I agree. I know it's a joke and all that but it would probably be better to replace "hate" with "rivalry", "resentment", or "disrespect". The only legit hate I could think of would be



Dleg said:


> Northern Marianas Islands hate Guam,


and vis-versa. I understand that there's some nasty history there.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 1, 2020)

^true, but only for the older generations that remember WWII.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

I hate, people that are insensitive to other people’s cultures, and the Dutch.



Sorry- had to...


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The "/s" was meant to signify that I was being sarcastic. (Thanks @RBHeadge PE)


Oops, my bad! I'm not down with all the forum slang.


----------



## P-E (Jul 2, 2020)

Yankees Suck


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I hate, people that are insensitive to other people’s cultures, and the Dutch.


----------



## cement (Jul 3, 2020)

csb said:


> False. The northern square state hates the southern square state.
> 
> Ignore that the people we hate the most from southern square state are probably from California.


Is there a northern square state? 

Oh yeah, where we go for fireworks. 

and petting bison.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Oops, my bad! I'm not down with all the forum slang.


S’ok! I think people just tend to take me too seriously.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2020)

I didn't get a pic   but we did some easy 4 wheeling over the weekend ( well easy for a lifted jeep) as we were coming down the mountain I can see a shiny (new) stock Toyota land cruiser (probably daddy's money) bouncing up the easy part of the trail - with not one but 2 dudes sitting on the roof of the vehicle - Texas plates......weed smell was heavy...

They asked if it got any worse further up,  I was just like, no this is the hard part... and kept driving..

Not sure if Texas people are like that everywhere they go on vacay or just here?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 6, 2020)

Texas was definitely the most hated state in Colorado way back when I lived there. I see that it is now "officially" California, and I guess I can see that, since they are probably why I can't afford to ever move back.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 7, 2020)

As someone from NY...I loathe NJ.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 7, 2020)

Dleg said:


> Texas was definitely the most hated state in Colorado way back when I lived there. I see that it is now "officially" California, and I guess I can see that, since they are probably why I can't afford to ever move back.


Maybe not their #1, but doesn't every other state hate California?


----------



## csb (Jul 7, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> As someone from NY...I loathe NJ.


And New Jersey loathes you.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 7, 2020)

This is pretty funny.  I forget what I was talking about with my husband the other day, but I said something like, "AND THERE'S NOTHING OUT IN OKLAHOMA." But I've never been there??? How do I know what Oklahoma has to offer?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 7, 2020)

csb said:


> And New Jersey loathes you.


It's what keeps the relationship fresh and exciting.  Like Mr. &amp; Mrs. Smith only with less guns and more beach access.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> This is pretty funny.  I forget what I was talking about with my husband the other day, but I said something like, "AND THERE'S NOTHING OUT IN OKLAHOMA." But I've never been there??? How do I know what Oklahoma has to offer?


I think they got some tigers in Oklahoma?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 7, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> This is pretty funny.  I forget what I was talking about with my husband the other day, but I said something like, "AND THERE'S NOTHING OUT IN OKLAHOMA." But I've never been there??? How do I know what Oklahoma has to offer?


I've driven through maybe 12 times. There's nothing there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 7, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> This is pretty funny.  I forget what I was talking about with my husband the other day, but I said something like, "AND THERE'S NOTHING OUT IN OKLAHOMA." But I've never been there??? How do I know what Oklahoma has to offer?






Dleg said:


> I've driven through maybe 12 times. There's nothing there.


I mean, for crying out loud, they have a town called "Nowhere."


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 8, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I mean, for crying out loud, they have a town called "Nowhere."


And Texas has a town called Nada! Driven through it many times to get to a field site.  It's actually a bustling metropolis..just kidding, I think it has less than 200 people.


----------



## csb (Jul 9, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> And Texas has a town called Nada! Driven through it many times to get to a field site.  It's actually a bustling metropolis..just kidding, I think it has less than 200 people.


So it's a medium-sized town?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 9, 2020)

This looks like a map of major sports rivalries.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 10, 2020)

As a recovering Floridian, I can confirm that Florida hates Florida.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

So like the central Florida people hate the beach Florida people?

Or the snowbirds hate the actual Florida people?

When I drove through FL a few weeks ago I was reminded how different the central part of FL is from the Coastal parts


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 10, 2020)

And how different the NE (where I'm from) is from southern FL. I started hating places like Lauderdale, Daytona, PC Beach, etc. I love the small Florida towns, like Melbourne, and basically the entire Gulf coast. Just a more laid back feel to them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

I wonder how the beach towns of NC are?


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 24, 2020)

Dleg said:


> I've driven through maybe 12 times. There's nothing there.


North dakota is truly nothing. At least oklahoma has the thunder.. but in terms of who ILLINOIS  hates its that smelly cheese state..


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 24, 2020)

Just want to go on record here and say that I don't hate everybody. I would say that in general, New Jersey hates New York in the summer for everyone going down to the beaches.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> my NE geography is sketchy, is NJ the grey state?


NJ is shit brown with as hazy fog over it


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 29, 2020)

ryankon518 said:


> Just want to go on record here and say that I don't hate everybody. I would say that in general, New Jersey hates New York in the summer for everyone going down to the beaches.


New York hates New Jersey in the summer for everyone coming up to the beaches.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2020)

ryankon518 said:


> Just want to go on record here and say that I don't hate everybody. I would say that in general, New Jersey hates New York in the summer for everyone going down to the beaches.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 29, 2020)

I wish I could remember their names so I could track them down on FB or something, but there were these 4 guys from Jersey I was in the Army with, very typical of the stereotypical jersey guys, but they were a fucking riot to hang out with.  We had a gang of Jersey, Southern, and Puerto-Rican guys that ended up hanging out with on the weekends, it made for some good times!


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> lol, so Florida hates itself?


Can confirm.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So like the central Florida people hate the beach Florida people?
> 
> Or the snowbirds hate the actual Florida people?
> 
> When I drove through FL a few weeks ago I was reminded how different the central part of FL is from the Coastal parts






FLBuff PE said:


> And how different the NE (where I'm from) is from southern FL. I started hating places like Lauderdale, Daytona, PC Beach, etc. I love the small Florida towns, like Melbourne, and basically the entire Gulf coast. Just a more laid back feel to them.


I think it's also that everyone in FL believes they live in the _real_ FL.


----------

